# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  ozbekistan tarihi

## ceydaaa

drf.gifÖzbek halkının tarihinin ilk dönemlerine ait bilgi yoktur. Özbeklere bu ad, ilk olarak 1313-1340 yılları arasında hüküm süren Altınordu Hükümdarı Gıyaseddin Muhammed Özbek tarafından verildi. Timur Hanın ölümü üzerine zayıflayan Timur İmparatorluğu topraklarının Aral Gölü ve Seyhun Irmağının kuzeyindeki bölgede dağınık olarak yaşıyan Özbekler, Ebül-Hayrın idaresinde toplanarak, 1428de onu kendilerine han ilan ettiler. Kısa zamanda kuvetlenerek çevredeki diğer boyları da hakimiyetleri altına aldılar.

CeyhunIrmağı kıyısındaki Sığnak, Arkuk, Suzak, Özkent gibi şehirleri ele geçirdiler ve bunlardan Sığnakı başşehir yaptılar. Türkistan taraflarına düzenlenen seferlerde Kalmuklara mağlup olunca, bu durumdan istifade eden Kanay veCanibek adlı başbuğlar bazı Özbekleri de yanlarına alarak Çağatay Hanına sığındılar. Bölgeden ayrılan bu Özbeklere Kazak veya Kırgız kazakları adı verildi.

Ebül-Hayrın vefatından sonra Özbekler, Çağatay-Moğol hükümdarı Yunus Hana yenilerek dağıldılar. Ebül-Hayrın oğlu Şah Budak, Yunus Han tarafından öldürüldü. Dağılan Özbekler Şah Budakın oğlu Muhammed Şeybekin (Şeybani) etrafında toplandılar. Bu tarihten itibaren Şeybaniler adıyla da anılan Özbekler 1500 yılındaTimuroğulları Devletindeki iç karışıklıktan istifade ederek Buharayı zabtedip, Timur Hanedanına son verdiler. Harezm ve Hiveyi ele geçiren Özbekler, Çağatay Hükümdarı Babürü mağlup ettiler. Belh, Herat ve Taşkenti zapteden Özbekler, Orta Asyanın en güçlü devleti haline geldiler.

Özbekler bir ara Safevilere karşı yenildiler ve bazı bölgeler ellerinden çıktı ise de 1512de buraları geri aldılar. Özbek hakimiyeti 16. yüzyıl boyunca Maveraünnehrde devam etti. 1598de İkinci Abdullah Hanın vefat etmesinden altı ay sonra oğlu Abdülmümin de kendisine bağlı taraftarlarca öldürülünce, Özbekler ülkesinin hakimiyeti,Şeybanilere akraba olan Canoğullarına (Astırhan Hanları) geçti.

Özbekler on altıncı asır boyunca İrandakiŞii-Safevilerle devamlı olarak savaştılar. Ehl-i sünnet olanOsmanlılar ve Hindistandaki Babürlülerle iyi münasebetler kurmaya çalıştılar. 17 ve 18. yüzyılın ortalarına kadar Astırhanlar Hanlığının hakimiyeti altında kaldılar. 1740ta Nadir Şah tarafından Astırhanlar Hanlığı yıkıldı. 

Nadir Şahın vefatından sonra, hakimiyet Canoğullarının yerine Mangıthanlar Sülalesine geçti. Bu sülale hakimiyetlerini 1860a kadar devam ettirdi. 1860tan itibaren Türkistan içlerine doğru ilerleyen Rusların himayesinde yarı bağımsız olarak devam eden Buhara Hanlığının hakimiyetinde kalan Özbekler, Rusların çeşitli baskıları altında yaşadılar.

Bugün Özbekistanın bulunduğu toprakların büyük bir kısmı 19. asırda Hive, Buhara ve Hokand hanlıklarının idaresi altında bulunuyordu. 1917 Sovyet Devrimi ardından, bölgede Özbeklerin ve diğer Müslümanların hemen hiç söz sahibi olmadığı bir geçici hükümet kuruldu. Aralık 1917de Hokandda bir milli kongre toplayan Müslümanların Mustafa Çokayev başkanlığında kurdukları hükumet 1918de gönderilen Rus askerleri tarafından devrildi.

Darbeden sonra yeni yönetime karşı Basmacı ayaklanması olarak bilinen bir direniş hareketi başladı. Harezm ve Buhara Sovyet Halk Cumhuriyetlerinin kurulması Basmacı Ayaklanmasının yayılmasına sebep oldu. Türkistan Komisyonunun 1922de başlattığı reformlar neticesinde ayaklanma etkisini kaybetti.

1924te Orta Asya ve Kazakistanda sınırları etnik temellerde tekrar belirleyen düzenleme ile Harezm, Buhara ve Türkistan cumhuriyetleri dağıtılarak bölge toprakları Özbekistan, Tacikistan, Kırgızistan, Türkmenistan ve Kazakistan arasında paylaştırıldı. Sovyetler Birliğinde 1989da başlayan yenileşme hareketleri neticesinde, Özbekistan 1991 Ağustosunda bağımsızlığını ilan etti. Daha sonra kurulan Bağımsız Devletler Topluluğuna bağlandı.

----------

